# drove by salt fork today



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

seen one boat out of morning glory about 11;00 two guys working the area.in a boat. only trailer in the lot.


----------



## jacer6725 (Jul 9, 2013)

What was the water level at Salt Fork


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

muddy. about normal pool, I was back at the discharge pipe west of rt77 and it was just coming out slow. not gushing .some day I,d like to fish that lake with some body who knows there way around.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

bountyhunter said:


> seen one boat out of morning glory about 11;00 two guys working the area.in a boat. only trailer in the lot.


see any squatch Bounty Hunter ?


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

I was out to the lake Sunday in the afternoon with the dogs. I walked the shoreline near the water treatment plant down to Sugartree marina. I was actually surprised by how low the lake was at this time of the year based on how much rain we have had in the last few weeks. Also, this lake is notoriously stained year round by it looked in pretty good condition for this time of the year. I counted at least 10 boats out fishing the shoreline and deep for saugeye. I will wait another few weeks before I get the boat out to try my luck.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

BABS said:


> I was out to the lake Sunday in the afternoon with the dogs. I walked the shoreline near the water treatment plant down to Sugartree marina. I was actually surprised by how low the lake was at this time of the year based on how much rain we have had in the last few weeks. Also, this lake is notoriously stained year round by it looked in pretty good condition for this time of the year. I counted at least 10 boats out fishing the shoreline and deep for saugeye. I will wait another few weeks before I get the boat out to try my luck.


that's a good report BABS !
did you ever check out the cemetery ? dates back to the civil war several veterans from the civil war WWI,WWII and Viet Nam a very big part of history on that little knob over looking the lake ...


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

did you ever check out the cemetery ? dates back to the civil war several veterans from the civil war WWI,WWII and Viet Nam a very big part of history on that little knob over looking the lake ...

Tinknocker-yes, I have stopped at the cemetery and read the graves before. Like you mentioned alot of graves from the 1800's and war veterans. A great resting place in my opinion.


----------

